# 64 years today !



## DaveA (Feb 25, 2020)

Fortunately, and without the aid of psychologists/counselors, my wife and I have made it to our 64th anniversary.

Met her when we were teenagers in 1953. Married while on leave from the military 3 years later in '56.  Had the first  of our 4 children exactly one year later and we were on the road to where we are today.  It's been a wonderful journey and if  I  had it to do over, I wouldn't want to miss a day.


----------



## gennie (Feb 25, 2020)

Happy birthday and many more to come.


----------



## Pam (Feb 25, 2020)

Many congratulations!


----------



## bingo (Feb 25, 2020)

wow....i luv to hear this!


----------



## StarSong (Feb 25, 2020)

Wow!  Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Pecos (Feb 25, 2020)

Congratulations, I love stories like yours.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Feb 25, 2020)

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Wren (Feb 25, 2020)

Congratulations  to you both !


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## charry (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Lee (Feb 25, 2020)

Congrats Dave and Mrs. Dave....you have achieved what many have not. And may many more anniversaries follow


----------



## Catlady (Feb 25, 2020)

Consider yourself one of the very lucky ones.  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 25, 2020)

Wow.  Congratulations!


----------



## Pepper (Feb 25, 2020)

Wonderful for you both.  Congratulations, and many more.


----------



## jujube (Feb 25, 2020)

Congratulations!  That is a milestone, for sure!


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 25, 2020)

Congratulations to you both.
We rejoice with you because every long and happy marriage is a blessing to us all.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 25, 2020)

Nice going you two. My story and yours could be written the same. 63 here. Army, 56-62.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 25, 2020)

Pam said:


> Many congratulations!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi Dave,Congrats  on your anniversary to you &your wife
Many more years of wedded bliss


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 25, 2020)

Happy Anniversary and many more.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 25, 2020)

64 Years!


----------



## DaveA (Feb 25, 2020)

Thank you folks for your kind regards and comments.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 25, 2020)

Give yourselves a pat on the back Dave for pushing ahead with each other all these years!


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Feb 26, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## twinkles (Feb 26, 2020)

congratulations to dave and his wife


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 26, 2020)

Wonderful, congratulations!!!!


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 26, 2020)

That's amazing, congratulations!

You should do the counseling.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 26, 2020)

@DaveA   Wishing you and your wife a very Happy 64th Anniversary!  Congratulations to you both!  We're just around twenty years behind you.


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 26, 2020)

YOU BOTH DESERVE A STANDING OVATION.. CONGRATS


----------



## DaveA (Feb 27, 2020)

Thanks again. You're a great group of folks -- sometimes I disagree with some of you and sometimes you with me.  I guess that's life in the real world.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 28, 2020)

Congrats to y'all!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

You were married the year I was Born....  what a great year that was.....


----------



## ronaldj (Feb 28, 2020)

have a great day, "will you still need me, will you still feed me, when (we been married) 64"


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 28, 2020)

Congratulations and best wishes to you both!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 10, 2020)

gennie said:


> Happy birthday and many more to come.


Did you read the post? It was their anniversary not his birthday.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 10, 2020)

Belated...


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 29, 2020)

64 years!? Isn't that longer than eternity?


----------

